# Chinese chainsaws.



## clemsonfor (Aug 8, 2013)

I was messing around on eBay an. Came back across these. I first hear about them on tractorbynet. A guy said he had one for a toss around saw an it was OK.  I looked about a 50cc saw was $100 shipped. A 65 CC was $240 shipped a look alike stihl. They have fake looking husky, stihls and yellow ones,  I guess for Macs?   They say oil is 25:1!! I'm half tempted to get a chepo used one. I have herd the atv s are OK just part. Can be a problem. But I did. See a supply of parts availible on. EBay as well.  Just so u know I only have stihl and husky now this would be for fun. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 8, 2013)

I am posting from my phone on tapatalk,  that's why there is random punctuation, I accidentally hit the period all the time.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 8, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> I am posting from my phone on tapatalk, that's why there is random punctuation, I accidentally hit the period all the time.


 
Good! Was afraid you were having one of these episodes:


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 9, 2013)

Brother Bart did it already.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/new-toy-chusky-chainsaw.77064/
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/requiem-for-the-chusky-chainsaw.86742/#post-1120475


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 9, 2013)

There was a thread on Another Site that guys were buying "Earthquake" saws for under $50 shipped and doing mods, painting them or otherwise just having fun with them.  Many of the saws were new in original boxes with screnches and files included. Others were barely used, or needed very minor repairs like carb adjustments and fuel lines.  A couple had defects in the top ends but all were runners.

If you're buying to have fun with it then by all means proceed. But if you need a serious small saw to do dirty jobs or limb work with, I would look for a used Stihl/Husky/Echo/Dolmar etc.  Something you can get parts for should it need repairs.


----------



## USMC80 (Aug 9, 2013)

Joful said:


> Good! Was afraid you were having one of these episodes:





hahahahah, wth?


----------



## USMC80 (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry for laughing, apparently she actually had a slight stroke.  Back on topic...


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 9, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> I was messing around on eBay an. Came back across these. I first hear about them on tractorbynet. A guy said he had one for a toss around saw an it was OK. I looked about a 50cc saw was $100 shipped. A 65 CC was $240 shipped a look alike stihl. They have fake looking husky, stihls and yellow ones, I guess for Macs? They say oil is 25:1!! I'm half tempted to get a chepo used one. I have herd the atv s are OK just part. Can be a problem. But I did. See a supply of parts availible on. EBay as well. Just so u know I only have stihl and husky now this would be for fun.
> *Any thoughts?*


 
Yes, plenty.  Here's one.

Why bother?  You know it's a piece of sh_t.  What's fun about a POS Chinese knock-off?  Is the "fun" worth a possible catastrophic and injurious failure?  Why would you _choose_ to clutter your life with sh_tty tools?


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 9, 2013)

OK!! Thanks for the opinion. Anyone with real world experience with them? 

The only people I have heard with them had good luck with them.  

I have actually had very good luck with stuff from harbor freight as well.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 9, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> OK!! Thanks for the opinion. Anyone with real world experience with them?


 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/requiem-for-the-chusky-chainsaw.86742/#post-1120475


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 9, 2013)

I blew up a 52cc one last year. The replacement is still running strong.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 9, 2013)

BB how long have you been running new one,  well I guess a year!  How about the previous one?


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 9, 2013)

First one crapped out after around three cords. I haven't gotten around to opening it up to see what happened.

Like I said last year. I don't suggest that anybody buy one. I don't want to hear the gripes if they get a bad one.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 9, 2013)

I am in the process of reading your post.  Thanks. Was wondering why there were so many "part saws". Honestly when I was messing around looking g at them like 3 yrs ago on eBay there was way more of them then. Maybe there wedding them self out? And like was mentioned in your post for the average home owner that don't burn one tank of fuel a year it may be a 10 yr saw for them?


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 10, 2013)

BB, looking at the auctions I noticed but didn't think about it Tull I was back on eBay tonight. Did you run the saw at 25:1 like they say on 90 octane or dis u run it at 50:1?


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 10, 2013)

I normally don't throw money after marginal products, but I managed to get a one of those previously mentioned 38cc Earthquakes for $32.77 shipped to my door. Under a dollar per cc. I couldn't resist!

It's supposed to be a Redmax clone, and it came with a genuine Oregon bar. The only problem was that it was severely out of tune. With only one tank of fuel through it, I can't say much about it yet. It certainly cuts better than I expected, but it feels like the tensioner and other plastic parts won't last too long. I certainly wouldn't put pay $149 for one (Home Depot price). When I have time, it will definitely get a muff mod and maybe some others.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 10, 2013)

What oil mix are you running in it?


----------



## tekguy (Aug 10, 2013)

I have some experience with the asian knock off quads and dirt bikes, if its made in china expect sub par quality, made in taiwan expect it to be ok compared to chine, made in korea stuff is fine

problem with chinese stuff is they make everything out of chinesium and complete lack of quality control, one unit might be ok the next might be missing parts or completely broken in the box (anyone who has dealt with this stuff knows what chinesium is LOL)

i got to ask, why pay 100-250 for a chinese saw when you get that 50CC poulan pro for $200 that is supposedly damn near the same as the husky equivalent? one thing the Chinese do a lot on this stuff is lie about the actual displacement, the literature will say 125cc but the bore and stroke stated will equate to 70cc.. first thing i would do is take the chinese chain and throw it in the trash, if they are of the same quality of the powersports stuff then thats a disaster waiting to happen

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-POULAN-...801300391?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item1e745d73a7


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 10, 2013)

tekguy said:


> they make everything out of chinesium


  

Love it!

I second the motion that if we're spending $200 on a saw, the PP5020AV is an awesome deal.

But I would spend $50 to have my very own Earthquake.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 10, 2013)

I still think you're better off paying the same money (and usually 1/3rd to 1/2 as much) for a mid 70's - early '90's McCulloch,Poulan,Husqvarna,or Stihl etc of comparable size & displacement.There's a reason so many of these vintage saws are still around & running good some 20-45 years later.

Most all of them have all mag cases,heavier duty parts,are easy to find parts for & work on when needed.Much more durable build quality than that disposable Chinese crapola.Then there's the worry about substandard parts breaking during use.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 10, 2013)

Point taken. I appreciate it guys.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 11, 2013)

Since the subject is up here again, how about some info. How many of ya have or know somebody that has owned one of the Chinese saws? What problems did you or they have?


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 11, 2013)

Will say this than back to BB question. 

I also saw on eBay u can get a brand new husqvarna like 40cc for $180 shipped. I mean seriously I would not mess with one for that new price. But its a smaller saw but an avg homeowner does not need a 50+CC saw like most us. I have got obsessed with speed now I'm looking for a 70 CC saw.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 11, 2013)

I have two 40cc Huskies that I have run the crap out of for years. Sometimes light beats fast.




For faster I grab the Chusky.


----------



## tekguy (Aug 11, 2013)

i have a chinese electric pole saw, bought in knowing it might get used once a year for occasional light duty trimming and its a sub-par piece, think it was $65-70 delivered so its disposable which I am sure if I used it seriously is exactly what would happen


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 11, 2013)

Translation: It works.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 11, 2013)

OK. I found a negative review on amazon uk.

"On the sixth cut the brake overheated, melting the plastic housing and becoming dysfunctional."

Say what??


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 11, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> OK. I found a negative review on amazon uk.
> 
> "On the sixth cut the brake overheated, melting the plastic housing and becoming dysfunctional."
> 
> Say what??


Translation: It doesn't work.

Sounds like the chain brake was on, but wasn't good enough to stop the chain. Combination of operator error and poor quality/design.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 11, 2013)

I just get a chuckle every time the subject comes up here or on AS. It is always "I have never owned one but they are junk" or "My sister's uncle's brother-in-law's lawn mower repair guy says they are junk". 

Now in the UK where people buy a bunch of them off of amazon uk it appears that people actually running them feel differently.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B002U1H8X4/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B005FMT1E4/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 11, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I just get a chuckle every time the subject comes up here or on AS. It is always "I have never owned one but they are junk" or "My sister's uncle's brother-in-law's lawn mower repair guy says they are junk".
> 
> Now in the UK where people buy a bunch of them off of amazon uk it appears that people actually running them feel differently.


 
I don't find the positive reviews to be that helpful. I read the negatives to see what the problems are, then look at the percentage of negatives to determine the likelihood of problems.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 11, 2013)

MrWhoopee said:


> I don't find the positive reviews to be that helpful. I read the negatives to see what the problems are, then look at the percentage of negatives to determine the likelihood of problems.


 

Look at the same ones for Husky consumer saws. Just not on Husky's own website. 

Like I have said before. I don't recommend anybody buy one. Or advise people if they haven't owned one either.

During this conversation I have gone out and torn down the one of mine that quit. Looks like one or more of the rollers in the rod bearing disintegrated. Not locked up but lots of fine shrapnel in the saw.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 11, 2013)

The Earthquakes and the Devonpros that are n CL now are Redmax clones. They can be rebuilt using already existing products. The info is out there on "Another Site"  

Many people on AnotherSite have the Earthquakes because of this. Do a MM and retune and you have a 50cc class Pro saw for under $150. I have enough saws, but my CAD has me searching for an Earthquake. The Devon Pro looks nice, but I like the color scheme on the Earthquake better


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 12, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> . Do a MM and retune and you have a 50cc class Pro saw for under $150.


I do think it's stretching things a bit to call it a "pro saw". Some call anything with a split case a pro saw. Even if it is made from Chinesium.  

I still want one!


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 12, 2013)

Mag cases, rides on springs, and an adjustable oiler. That's more Pro than a Wild Thingy that costs the same


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 12, 2013)

Heard the wild things are or can be a decent saw. Seems like the one I have used started hard. Others say theirs are easy start and talk about using them like we do. Think it was forestry forum or tractorby net I read that.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 12, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> Heard the wild things are or can be a decent saw. Seems like the one I have used started hard. Others say theirs are easy start and talk about using them like we do. Think it was forestry forum or tractorby net I read that.


I've toyed with a couple Wild Thingys and can be good runners.  They are tuned incredibly lean out of the box and that causes trouble down the road.  Even if I had a real good runner tho I would hate to use it for any length of time just due to the vibes.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 12, 2013)

Never really cut much of anything with it. Branches and Xmas trees is about it.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 12, 2013)

The wild things I seen ate pretty smoky running at 40/50:1 even??  Low hour saws too.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 12, 2013)

Then they are tuned rich.  50:1 hardly smokes in a well tuned saw.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 12, 2013)

I know that's why I brought it up. Was wondering if they had sloppy cylinders from wear or machine errors and having unburned fuel.??


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 12, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> I know that's why I brought it up. Was wondering if they had sloppy cylinders from wear or machine errors and having unburned fuel.??


 
Most likely a bad tune (carb adjustments) or plugged air filter.


----------



## MofoG23 (Aug 12, 2013)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Yes, plenty. Here's one.
> 
> Why bother? You know it's a piece of sh_t. What's fun about a POS Chinese knock-off? Is the "fun" worth a possible catastrophic and injurious failure? Why would you _choose_ to clutter your life with sh_tty tools?


 

EXACTLY!  Using a chainsaw is already a rather dangerous activity, why increase the odd's???


----------



## bostock (Aug 14, 2013)

don't always think cheap = crappy: Many times it does - but not always. I bought the 32cc poulan 14" (the green thing) approx. 8 years ago and it still runs fantastic. I cut 4+ cords per season with it, mostly oak, apple, cherry, walnut, ash, and when i'm lucky - locust. I know guys having more troubles with their $450 Husqs than I have with my $99 little green poulan. Other than driving over it and breaking the brake handle & bending the bar - I have had zero problems. $99.

That said - I did just buy the PP 50cc w/20" bar because price is good and I am running into larger trees & trunks this season - and I love that saw too. Anyway that's my 2cents. I took a gamble on the cheap poulan and I came out on top : )


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 14, 2013)

I have thought about buying those wild things from Walmart years back. Just did not kept swinging the big stihl.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 14, 2013)

bostock said:


> don't always think cheap = crappy: Many times it does - but not always. I bought the 32cc poulan 14" (the green thing) approx. 8 years ago and it still runs fantastic. I cut 4+ cords per season with it, mostly oak, apple, cherry, walnut, ash, and when i'm lucky - locust. I know guys having more troubles with their $450 Husqs than I have with my $99 little green poulan. Other than driving over it and breaking the brake handle & bending the bar - I have had zero problems. $99.
> 
> That said - I did just buy the PP 50cc w/20" bar because price is good and I am running into larger trees & trunks this season - and I love that saw too. Anyway that's my 2cents. I took a gamble on the cheap poulan and I came out on top : )


 
I'm a closet Poulan fan for the simple fact that I know several people who have been beating the sh_t out of them for trouble-free year after trouble-free year. 

Cheap doesn't = crappy, but cheap Chinese knock-off does.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 15, 2013)

Bigg_Redd said:


> I'm a closet Poulan fan ....


Speechless......


----------



## Ashful (Aug 15, 2013)

Bigg_Redd said:


> I'm a closet Poulan fan for the simple fact that I know several people who have been beating the sh_t out of them for trouble-free year after trouble-free year.


 
They don't look like much fun to run, but two guys I know have processed perhaps 50 - 100 cords each, all with their old Poulans. I don't know how much these old Poulans have in common with what you can buy at Lowes Depot today, though.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 15, 2013)

Joful said:


> They don't look like much fun to run, but two guys I know have processed perhaps 50 - 100 cords each, all with their old Poulans. I don't know how much these old Poulans have in common with what you can buy at Lowes Depot today, though.


 

Apples & Oranges. The  older Poulans made before '97 or so (both the green ones & later yellowish/gold Poulan Pro) were in no way the same class as the plastic consumer ones sold at WalMart,Lowe's etc today.The older ones were well built with magnesium cases,chrome plated cylinders (most had twin thin piston rings for more performance also) & very good anti-vibe systems.

Dad's 3400 from 1981 (retired now) has over 200 cords under its belt with no major repairs,just air filters,30+ chains hand-filed to nothing,a couple spark plugs & 2 new sprockets.My 62cc Super 380 from the late '90's was the last magnesium cased "farm/ranch" Poulan built. Over 100 cords since Spring 2000 with only 2 air filters & clutch replaced.Finally original bar was worn out Sept 2012 & was replaced.


----------



## bostock (Aug 15, 2013)

I bought the little green one at Lowes in approx. 2005 and it still runs like a champ (although I only cut maybe 4-5 cords per year with it.) I wouldn't lumberjack with it, but it currently handles maybe 80-90% of my cutting needs and it never complains.
Are there better chainsaws? Of course. Is there a better chainsaw for $99? Hellz no.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Aug 15, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I just get a chuckle every time the subject comes up here or on AS. It is always "I have never owned one but they are junk" or "My sister's uncle's brother-in-law's lawn mower repair guy says they are junk".
> 
> Now in the UK where people buy a bunch of them off of amazon uk it appears that people actually running them feel differently.
> 
> ...




Don't trust amazon (or any online marketplace) reviews.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/26/b...and-for-online-raves.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


Instead of paid reviews, The latest trend is software that automatically writes reviews, taking key words out of the product description.


----------



## 343amc (Aug 15, 2013)

I have my dads Poulan 3750 Counter Vibe, circa 1983. It will outcut my MS290. Problem is that it wears you out in no time flat. I'm sure he'd get a kick out of knowing its still going if he were still around. 

My el cheapo Poulan 1950 with 14" bar is about 9 years old and still going strong. I use that for limbing and small stuff. I paid somewhere around $89 for it on sale at Menards.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 15, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> Instead of paid reviews, The latest trend is software that automatically writes reviews, taking key words out of the product description.


 
That is how we do generate posts here.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 15, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> Don't trust amazon (or any online marketplace) reviews.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/26/b...and-for-online-raves.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
> 
> ...


 
This is exactly why I only read the negative reviews, the positives don't tell you anything and are suspect at best. Common complaints in the negatives point to actual problems. Numerous complaints of hydraulic leaks on the HF 7 ton electric splitters tell me there is an actual quality problem, despite the many positive reviews.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 15, 2013)

Does it write negatives too??  And what about things that have overall bad ratings??  Why would a company give themselves 1 or 2 stars on amazon with fake reviews??


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 15, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> Does it write negatives too?? And what about things that have overall bad ratings?? Why would a company give themselves 1 or 2 stars on amazon with fake reviews??


 
Those are the people who rely on actual customer reviews.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 16, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> That is how we do generate posts here.


Does this mean I'm not getting a check anymore?


----------



## mikefrommaine (Aug 16, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Does this mean I'm not getting a check anymore?


 I always thought Speeco was sending you the big checks? 



clemsonfor said:


> Does it write negatives too?? And what about things that have overall bad ratings?? Why would a company give themselves 1 or 2 stars on amazon with fake reviews??


Depends on who is paying for the reviews.  Over in the boiler room I suspect there is a lot fake 'reviews' going on. 


Spend enough time there and you will notice a trend.  Certain brands that have dealers active on this site often have 'owners' with single digit post counts log in and post glowing reviews of 'their' gasser and then disappear.  While other brands consistently have new posters that complain about what a mistake they made in buying "brand x" but disappear when asked for details.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 16, 2013)

On tractorbynet I'm a very active member,  there was a post on trailers that very same way. Was a legit post I think. But then u had new poster just like u described pooping up and that was it???  Both sides of argument. It was hilarious. And I was the only one point ting it out. I was like what are the chances this thread generates and get 6 new first time posters. And folks kept trying to ask them questions and things when clearly it was fake people.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 16, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> I always thought Speeco was sending you the big checks?


 
I was told I would reach nirvana at 5000 posts and would be amply rewarded. Still waiting. 

_Oh look at that, this here says I gotta make it to 10,000 posts instead..... Hmmm ......... Oh well, here goes...._


----------



## Bster13 (Aug 18, 2013)

Absofreakinglutely on the 7 ton HF splitters....



MrWhoopee said:


> This is exactly why I only read the negative reviews, the positives don't tell you anything and are suspect at best. Common complaints in the negatives point to actual problems. Numerous complaints of hydraulic leaks on the HF 7 ton electric splitters tell me there is an actual quality problem, despite the many positive reviews.





MrWhoopee said:


> This is exactly why I only read the negative reviews, the positives don't tell you anything and are suspect at best. Common complaints in the negatives point to actual problems. Numerous complaints of hydraulic leaks on the HF 7 ton electric splitters tell me there is an actual quality problem, despite the many positive reviews.





MrWhoopee said:


> This is exactly why I only read the negative reviews, the positives don't tell you anything and are suspect at best. Common complaints in the negatives point to actual problems. Numerous complaints of hydraulic leaks on the HF 7 ton electric splitters tell me there is an actual quality problem, despite the many positive reviews.


----------

